# Wood Bishop & Co. Antique cook stove



## ddurant311 (Aug 21, 2012)

So, this is my first post to DIY forums. I'm looking for information on my Home Clarion wood cook stove, specifically, what kind of paint they were painted with, and how to replace/repair the paint. I say replace because the wife is really wanting a red and black one and the factory paint is powder blue. It has the letter/number B 8 20 cast into the upper left corner of the cook surface. I was thinking this meant it was made in August of 1920? Any info on this would be helpful too. Thanks for any help, and happy tinkering!:thumbsup: Oh, and I'm making this initial post via phone, so I'll have pictures shortly


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pictures will help----I love the old wood burners---many of the cook stoves were a combination of paint and baked on enamel----so pictures are needed.

I can't help personally,but there are some mighty knowledgeable folks here.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I should think bead or sand blasting the old finish off and applying high heat engine enamels is in your future. Perhaps a powder coating would do the trick. I would search for Antique Cooking Stove Restoration for possible sources of information or complete restoration. Found this one just looking quickly.

http://stovehospital.com/


----------



## ddurant311 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Pictures*

Here are some more pictures to better visualize what I'm up against. I think it's porcelain enamel?? I agree on the sand blasting, any recommendations on a good sand blaster that doesn't break the bank??


----------



## ddurant311 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Pictures Continued*

A couple more:no:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't try and buy equipment to blast it yourself unless you have many more pieces of kitchen equipment to do. Let somebody who has it all set up deal with it. It will be cheaper and they will be able to contain the abrasives, etc. I don't know what to use to blast it but would think sand or beads would work. There are also soda and even cryogenic pellet options. 

Not sure where you are? You might want to update your profile. Getting something to someone who can deal with it might be a challenge but if you can be patient and ship it as common freight it should not be too outrageous.

Do you ever watch American Restorations? I think it airs originally on the History Channel but I catch it on Hulu. I love the show and Rick and crowd in Las Vegas could certainly handle this sort of project. There are others throughout the country though and there is a real interest in restoring (and converting) old stoves these days. I can certainly find some places for you in the Midwest and out East that can do a nice job for you. 

Someone who takes on antique clawfoot tub refinishing or old radiators could blast it for you I should think. Not sure about high heat finishes to go back on it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Keep us posted please? This will be fun to follow!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you Key word search" Antique Stove restoration" lots of sites come up with usefull info.


----------



## ddurant311 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm in Peru, Maine (western central). Just talked to a man named Loren Shuck the other day and he reffered me to the Pineo brother's at the Antique Stove Hospital in Rhode Island. I am planning on doing most of the work myself, but am probably going to have someone who is set up for blasting do the removal of the old porcelain enamel. I'm planning on using an engine block type ceramic enamel to repaint. I will continue posting progress as it goes


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

It looks like the stove was made in Bangor. If they happen to have a historical museum or the library has an archivist? They may have resources for restoring stoves like yours.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There is a sandblasting forum next door at contractor talk---(link at the bottom of this page)

You might find a local blaster there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lot's of bigger machine shops have sand blasters, also anyplace that makes grave stones.
Also look in the yellow pages.


----------

